# Sneaky sex



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

Last year my husband and I stayed with his daughter. During the day we both said we had to take a nap. We then had sex and had to be really, really quiet so that no one could hear us. I found this to be a big turn on. 

I wouldn't want to do anything illegal or get caught, but does someone have suggestions where we could sneak around?


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

IN the ocean on a tropical island...I find sneaky sex or sex in different places a turn on too...Once my husband stopped wrking on the fence and took me to the shed...the door was open slightly for light and felt that feeling that someone could see. Thinking about how tunred on my husband was is what makes the memory really good.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

You could get a small RV or conversion van and then have sex wherever you can find a place to park it.

Taking a hike and then stopping where you have a good vista to keep anyone from catching you is fun.

Owning property with seclusion is divine.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

OH, and I've found that a picknick table is the perfect height if I'm standing and she's laying on her back on it.


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

We used to do it in my mother in-laws garage. An old raod you can turn off on,swingers club[YOU DON'T HAVE TO EXCHANGE PARTNERS],movie theater that has a bad movie good for HJs.get a cheap motel for a few hours.

LOL-I think his daughter knew what you were up to.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

We have a few hours tonight with all of the kids out of the house, it is the middle of summer, when it gets dark later we are going to go & frolic in the swimming pool. Have to either be quiet or avoid the neighbours eyes for a while. The pool is rather close to 2 of the neighbours' fence lines..


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

When we were dating, we did it EVERYWHERE..... Sofa at her parents house, while they were asleep in their room (probably the most dangerous) in the hay stack in the barn when we supposed to be feeding the horse, or cleaning stalls, back of my truck at the drive in (remember to ask someone what the movie was about), up random dirt roads in the front of the truck, next to the freeway at night, (we just pulled the car off the side of a exit ramp, got out, and did it against the side of the car). Picknick table at the park, bench at the park (skirts and dresses are awesome) her brothers bed while watching them play video games (you have to be REALLY sneaky and don't move the blanket around!) Parking lot at a store (Park a bit out from other cars) in the river while swimming, in a shared hotel room with friends (maybe both couples thought the other was asleep?) Bathrooms, store Isles (especially around the clothes racks) 

Sh!t.... Looking back.... WTF changed?


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Sneaky sex very difficult.

I'm very noisy at the finish. I can't help it.

Mrs Wysh has to put her hand over my mouth sometimes.

My youngest son calls me 'The Dying Walrus'


----------

